# Needle exchanges in newcastle/sunderland



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello, i am always going between the two citys and am looking for a needle exchange.

I have found one through google called bridge view drug treatment project but do not know if they have a neddle exchange.

Does anyone know of any around the two citys thanks


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

can you get to south shields mate

is a good one opposite chichester metro station at :

Barnados/Streetlevel

Provide:

Assessments, support, advice and information for service users and carers, and also have a needle exchange.

They also provide an HIV worker who offers support, advice and information.

Stanhope Parade

South Shields

NE33 4BA

Tel: 0191 455 3027


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Reps man thanks alot!

Any more peepz?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

bedlington/blyth have one. not exactly newcastle but not far


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

I use one in Gateshead town centre, next to the bus/metro station.

14 Regent terrace

Gateshead

NE81LU

You get a really good service there mate, they'll do blood tests and have steroid clinics once a month. Really private and they don't judge you at all.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

More reps

Got 1 more rep for someone with one in newcastle or sunderland!


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I use one in Gateshead town centre, next to the bus/metro station.
> 
> 14 Regent terrace
> 
> ...


Whats the clinic called mate?


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

is another one that maybe better for ya

called the discuss clinic

http://www.darlingtonfirststop.org.uk/harmmin.html

is in chester-le-street


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

reps please lol chester-le-street nearer to u than newcastle lol


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

I give you some more lovin 2mro man already repped you today!

think im gona go for the gateshead one if they do blood work also cal im there friday.

You says its right beside the main metro station, what it called cause i dont wana be asking randoms if they no where the needle exahcneg is :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Google is great mate, should try it sometime 

Lloyds pharmacy do it.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Just google ' Kick it harm reduction team'. I'd embed the link to the website if I knew how to mate.

Its literally 2 minutes walk from gateshead metro.You don't need to have an appointment and dont give your name etc.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

i did google it!! couldnt find much on anything on google daniel

Wheres loyds in newcastle?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Dean00 said:


> i did google it!! couldnt find much on anything on google daniel
> 
> Wheres loyds in newcastle?


Im not a walking A-Z mate, if I was to answer this question I would have to google it.. :beer:

Surely theres one in sunderland.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.sunderlandeastareaforum.org.uk/documents/LifelineSunderlandPoster.pdf

there is check that out


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Just google ' Kick it harm reduction team'. I'd embed the link to the website if I knew how to mate.
> 
> Its literally 2 minutes walk from gateshead metro.You don't need to have an appointment and dont give your name etc.


reps for you tomorow aswell bro:rockon:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

What about me?


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Dan said:


> Im not a walking A-Z mate, if I was to answer this question I would have to google it.. :beer:
> 
> Surely theres one in sunderland.


sorry didnt mean no offence dan :beer:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

well mabey abit :lol:

aye reps then


----------

